# My 'new' Bluetongue Skink



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

I have this guy for 2 weeks now. :

View attachment 60425


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Holy cow thats huge! I rescued a baby one that someone brought in to the pet store last year. Set it up how a reptile store told me to, but it died after about a month, it ate alot though and looked perfectly healthy, then one day i came in and it was layed there with blue foam round its mouth.
Will it get any bigger? what kind of setup is it in?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Holy cow thats huge! I rescued a baby one that someone brought in to the pet store last year. Set it up how a reptile store told me to, but it died after about a month, it ate alot though and looked perfectly healthy, then one day i came in and it was layed there with blue foam round its mouth.
> Will it get any bigger? what kind of setup is it in?
> [snapback]1015538[/snapback]​


sorry to hear that







they should be very easy animals to keep and are very kind towards, well almost everything







I don't expect that it'll grow any larger because it's already mature.
Here some pics of it's setup :

View attachment 60429


View attachment 60430


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats a healthy looking Bts. 
Nice setup


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow! I never knew they got so big? What are you feeding him? What size tank?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Nethius said:


> Wow! I never knew they got so big? What are you feeding him? What size tank?
> [snapback]1015630[/snapback]​


fruit, vegetables, catfood, insects you name it .. it's a trashcan







the tank is 100cm x 50cm x 50cm here is a nice site to do the conversion hehe


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nice BT but I think it is a tiliqua gigas


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that sucka is huge! Looks nice,


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

killarbee said:


> Nethius said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I never knew they got so big? What are you feeding him? What size tank?
> ...


When you say cat food, is it wet or dry cat food? or both?

Hmm, that convetme site scares me, but according to the P-fury volume converter it's a 69 US gal?

I want one, but no more room in my house for anymore tanks


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn he is awesome looking.


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

Fresh2salt said:


> Damn he is awesome looking.
> [snapback]1017749[/snapback]​


nice


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

sweet man im thinking about picking up one next week there asking $75 for him. he's about 7-9inches do you say that's a good price?


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

awsome set up


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> sweet man im thinking about picking up one next week there asking $75 for him. he's about 7-9inches do you say that's a good price?
> [snapback]1023914[/snapback]​


I payed 200 € for this one so 75$ is a really good deal imo, go get it they are fun !


----------

